# John Ireland: Grant Hill to the Lakers?



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

http://lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=43047

Im up late tonite so ill post some **** now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have always expected this to happen because I was factoring in it being a good situation for his wife as well who has many friends in the Los Angeles area (Quincy Jones, Tracy Edmonds, Brenda Richie). It would not shock me to see Grant sign with the Lakers and be a 6th/7th man. He would be a tremendous upgrade to the bench.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Possible, but I could imagine him signing for the minimum just to win a title and If thats the purpose, then he would be better off signing with the Spurs next year.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

This has been a popular speculation for awhile now. I'd be all for this move but everything I've heard is Grant is leaning towards retirement.


----------



## Kobester888 (Jul 8, 2005)

Man if we can get Grant Hill and keep Lamar we would definitely make some serious noise. Grant fits the description of Phil Jackson's big point guards. Grant Hill can be our better looking Ron Harper. However, he is injury-proned and plus how are we gonna guard those small quick guards. Regardless of what happens he will definitely make our team better than it was the past season.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kobester888 said:


> Man if we can get Grant Hill and keep Lamar we would definitely make some serious noise. Grant fits the description of Phil Jackson's big point guards. Grant Hill can be our better looking Ron Harper. However, he is injury-proned and plus how are we gonna guard those small quick guards. Regardless of what happens he will definitely make our team better than it was the past season.


I don't believe the Lakers would use him as a PG, if we signed him. He would be a bench player coming in for whoever our SG/SF is next year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's get him!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Grant Hill has already declared he is going to Phoenix or Detroit unless he retires.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

go to phoenix and be benched for the whole season like jalen rose? where did he say this anyways?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

A couple of weeks ago, actually he said Phoenix or Detroit if he doesn't resign with Orlando or retire for broadcasting.
There is also talk about Hill on Phoenix radio for at least 3 weeks now, that they want Hill and Hill wants to come..

He said that after Orlando was eliminated.

Also don't compare Hill to Jalen. Jalen was not getting PT on New York and got cut..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

and why not compare him to jalen?

im not sure if he will fit into the phoenix rotation.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We had James Jones starting at SF for much of the season...

Grant Hill actually played a big role on a playoff team still, Jalen Rose couldn't get off the bench and got cut by New York.. Rose had almost nothing left in the tank.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

not really. rose's legs are holding up better than grant's, and i think he's about the same age or younger. 

in phoenix you need one of the following: good shooter, good defender, or freakishly athletic abilities. grant used to be at least 2 of those 3, but he's none of those now.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

offensively better than of our pgs by far. defensively, he's no worse consider the horrible d our pg have, go for him


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Eternal said:


> I don't believe the Lakers would use him as a PG, if we signed him. He would be a bench player coming in for whoever our SG/SF is next year.


I completely agree. I would not want him to start at pg..His old legs cant keep up with the quick guards we have to face. He will likely come off the bench. If he can contribute 10 to 12 points off the bench..then I say we sign him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Grant Hill has already declared he is going to Phoenix or Detroit unless he retires.


You are the same guy that went on 10 different boards saying "McDyess has declared he loves Phoenix and is resigning."

You are wrong.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

duh he is wrong. it should be put in his sig. also that he is a fanboy. i bet he thinks jesus was born in phoenix.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Just what the lakers need, an injury prone player.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

We don't need another bench warmer. I don't care how good he use to be.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Eternal said:


> I don't believe the Lakers would use him as a PG, if we signed him. He would be a bench player coming in for whoever our SG/SF is next year.


He definitely wouldn't be used as a primary PG option, but he absolutely is capable of playing that position if called upon to do so. Grant is an extremely intelligent player who would be perfect in this system and help provide some much-needed veteran leadership. This is a chance well worth taking, I would love to see it happen.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

If we get Grant Hill, he WILL start at SF.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

afobisme said:


> duh he is wrong. it should be put in his sig. *also that he is a fanboy. i bet he thinks jesus was born in phoenix*.



:lol:


----------

